# A bit of Saturday graft - cleaned & polished my TTS



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Decided to give my TTS a bit of TLC today with a full clean & hand polish. I had to wait a few hours for the sun to disappear behind the house before I could get the polish out, but all in I've probably done eight hours to get to this point - I'm fairly pleased with the results so thought I'd share!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow 8 hours that is graft lol.

Good effort buddy looks sweet


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Nice work Tim, me too but no photos - rain delay yesterday morning set me back 4 hrs so finished at dusk.... still needs some wax though!

Re-painted brake calipers, washed, clayed, machine polished, glazed and sealed. Ready for summer, almost. Only thing missing is a present from the local pigeons :roll:


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> Wow 8 hours that is graft lol.
> 
> Good effort buddy looks sweet


Thanks! 



Gone Ape said:


> Nice work Tim, me too but no photos - rain delay yesterday morning set me back 4 hrs so finished at dusk.... still needs some wax though!
> 
> Re-painted brake calipers, washed, clayed, machine polished, glazed and sealed. Ready for summer, almost. Only thing missing is a present from the local pigeons :roll:


I really need to get a machine polisher - my left arm is massive now, ha ha :mrgreen:

I'm waiting for the present from the birds... no doubt it will be there tomorrow morning! Or, if not, I'll wait for the little s**ts who play football in the car park at home to scratch it. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well worth the effort


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

She looks very good,


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks all - I just have the exhaust tips to Autosol and then I'll be done


----------

